# Little Elbow Kananaskis Alberta



## trailgal (Apr 17, 2011)

What a fantastic weekend in our backyard - Kananaskis Country. It was only our second venture into this area an hour or so west of Calgary Alberta, and we can't believe how beautiful it was. Both Strider (my Tenn/Saddlebred X) and Meadow (my husbands Appy) were fantastic crossing rivers and climbing hills. We camped overnight and unfortunately Strider had a bit of a swollen leg in the morning so we made the choice to trailer home, doctor him up and be ready for the next trip. If you haven't already been, get this one on your bucket list of trail rides!


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow that would be awesome!!


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Pretty App! Looks like fun. I hope someday to be able to trailer my boy to nice spots like that.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow wee...thanks for the gorgeous pictures. Sorry about the Appy but hopefully y'all will be out and about in no time!


----------



## trailgal (Apr 17, 2011)

QOS said:


> Wow wee...thanks for the gorgeous pictures. Sorry about the Appy but hopefully y'all will be out and about in no time!


Thanks so much! He was much better the following day, and we had a wonderful ride this afternoon a little closer to home.


----------



## trailgal (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey QOS, notice you have a Garmin blog. I'm shopping for a GPS and wondered what you'd recommend?


----------



## flopflop6785 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey! I was hiking there about two weeks ago!
The pics look awesome, looks like a fun trip.


----------

